# Prince Zuko vs. Jet vs. Sokka vs. Suki (Avatar)



## Commander Shepard (Feb 13, 2008)

All these people are ones who have shown proficiency in armed combat in Avatar.  Jet gets his hook blades, Zuko his broadswords, Sokka his sword and boomerang, and Suki gets her fans and katana.  Zuko is not allowed to firebend.

Battlefield is a street in Ba-Sing-Se.  They each start at a corner of a 10 ft.x10 ft. square.  They are bloodlusted, so no Avatarverse PIS violence limits.

I would include Master Piandao, but the army soloing swordmaster would rape 'em all.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuko and Jet have far better feats than Sokka, who is, by his own admission, only there to plan things out and not fight while Suki got beaten by Sokka...

I'd say Zuko wins this, since he has had better training throughout a large part of his life which will help him against the raw hatred Jet has in his fights...


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 13, 2008)

Either Zuko or Jet. Suki will get taken out by either and Sokka is a non factor.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 13, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Zuko and Jet have far better feats than Sokka, who is, by his own admission, only there to plan things out and not fight while Suki got beaten by Sokka...
> 
> I'd say Zuko wins this, since he has had better training throughout a large part of his life which will help him against the raw hatred Jet has in his fights...



What "better training" for Zuko?  For all we know, Zuko and Jet were probably self-taught.  Iroh didn't know of Zuko's skill with broadswords, as he didn't object when Zuko claimed to Zhao that his swords were just decorative.  At the time, Iroh didn't know that Zuko was the Blue Spirit, so he couldn't have been protecting Zuko.  Zuko had been traveling the world with Iroh for the past three years of his life- not ideal conditions for having a secret teacher that Iroh didn't know about.

Suki _may_ have had professional training, as the warrior's caste on Kyoshi island was probably founded by Kyoshi herself, but we've never seen any teachers, just the young warriors.

The only one here with confirmed professional training is Sokka.  While raw experience is important too, a short time of professional training can equate to much longer periods of self-teaching.

Sokka may have been the "idea guy" (and complaining guy), but being fed up with that identity was the very reason he sought out Master Piandao.  After his sword training it's clear he's a much better fighter than before.  Still, he's limited to basically the same roll in DoBS.  Oh, the things he could achieve without Avatar's violence limits...

And Suki isn't given enough credit.  Sure, Sokka caught her off guard once, but that's not much- Sokka already was an athletic warrior, and a very quick learner (just look at how quickly he learned swordplay).  Then the other people who have beaten her are... Azula and Zuko.  Not very well-matched adversaries for a non-bender minor character- I wouldn't expect Jet or Sokka to do much better against them.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 13, 2008)

Didn't Zuko already beat Jet without having to firebend in the series.

I give the match to Zuko in anycase, as most say Suki is a non factor.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2008)

Am I the only one that rembers that at any given time, Zuko can go all Lord of Hell on their asses?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuko fought Jet to a draw without having to fire bend. It's really a tossup between the both of them. Give Sokka time and he'll surpass both of them.


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Am I the only one that rembers that at any given time, Zuko can go all Lord of Hell on their asses?


truth.

If he does want to get his hand dirty. Zuko could:



I was going to post Zippocat but.....I couldnt stop crying....they burned a fcuking cat a fcuking kitten... for fun....


----------



## Limit_Tester (Feb 13, 2008)

Zuko has the best close combat feats in the series, not to mention the greatest shown natural speed, strength, and reflexes. He also carries two swords. He takes this without too much difficultly.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 13, 2008)

Jet is technically a spirit so he could haunt them to death. 




I miss seasons 1 and 2 so much.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 14, 2008)

Bender Ninja said:


> What "better training" for Zuko?  For all we know, Zuko and Jet were probably self-taught.  Iroh didn't know of Zuko's skill with broadswords, as he didn't object when Zuko claimed to Zhao that his swords were just decorative.  At the time, Iroh didn't know that Zuko was the Blue Spirit, so he couldn't have been protecting Zuko.  Zuko had been traveling the world with Iroh for the past three years of his life- not ideal conditions for having a secret teacher that Iroh didn't know about.




Iroh was anti-zhao and pro-zuko at that moment, if nothing else.
Why would he reveal anything about what his beloved nephew who he thought of as a son, had done when there was a guy there that wanted to ruin Zuko completely?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 14, 2008)

Limit_Tester said:


> Zuko has the best close combat feats in the series, not to mention the greatest shown natural speed, strength, and reflexes. He also carries two swords. He takes this without too much difficultly.



Agreed, I vote for Zuko.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 14, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Iroh was anti-zhao and pro-zuko at that moment, if nothing else.
> Why would he reveal anything about what his beloved nephew who he thought of as a son, had done when there was a guy there that wanted to ruin Zuko completely?



Yes, but that doesn't give him reason to let Zuko lie about a seemingly insignificant detail.  It would have been completely in character for Iroh to jovially say, "Don't be dishonest, Prince Zuko!  You've had a teacher for the past two years of your life."

We have no evidence that Zuko had a teacher other than he has some skill.  The burden of proof is on you to show that he had a teacher, while I have already provided evidence indicating that he didn't.  Otherwise, we just assume that he was self-taught.

Limit_Tester brings up a good point about Zuko's natural feats, not just skill.  Running on a wall in "The Firebending Masters" comes to mind.  Indeed, Zuko does seem to be the most athletic and fit of the group.

Jet has feats to consider as well- he was hopping along trees easily in his first fight with Aang.


----------

